# C&C 26



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 26*

I am looking at purchasing a 1978 C&C 26 with an inboard diesel. Can anyone tell me some pros and cons of the C&C 26 and what should I be looking for. 
I would prefer a C&C 27 however the 27 is a little out of my price range and difficult to find. I have been told I should try to find a C&C 27. Is it really that much difference?

Any information is appreceiated.

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 26*

Since I don''t know where and how you will use your boat I can only comment based on coastal use. It''s the bigger the better in my opinion in this size range.

I don''t know what the price is but a Peason 30 could be had for $10K or even less. As long as you don''t pay too much it''s no big deal. Just think someone paid new prices for those (too small) boats once.

I really like C&C''s. The 27 has always looked better to me.

Buy a 30'' boat. Then you can stand up in it and not have to trade it in soon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 26*

Thanks Mike - I agree - the longer the better. This particular C&C 26 is in the price range of 12,000US. I am in New Brunswick Canada and most of my sailing is in the Saint John River system. Great sailing area. There is a C&C 29 for sale - asking price is 28,000 cdn. Keep in mind our season is short. 3 to four months. I seem to be stuck on a C&C just because I know them. I am open to other suggestions though.

Any comments are welcome.

Thanks

Mike C.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 26*

If you buy a 26'' boat and like sailing you will be selling it in a couple of years because it''s really too small for crusing.

I really like C&C''s I had a 30'' for 18 years! Now I have a C&C 35. This is also a keeper.

I priced boats in Canada when shopping for a boat bigger than the C&C 30. I noticed that all boats there were higher than boats here with currency adjusted. And C&C''s seemed even higher! I was really after a CS 36 at that time and found the boats located in Canada very high in price.

I am not saying to buy here in the USA. But you should check on prices here. If you find a boat you can have it trucked up there.

Unless you are 6''3" or taller you can find a 30'' boat you can stand up in. This is very important. Start there. My favorites are the Tartan 30, C&C 30 and the Pearson 30. These are the 70''s boats and go for $10K here. They have solid, not cored hulls and have lasted and lasted. There are other good boats too.

Don''t buy a 26'' boat. I did. Mine was a Cal 25. It was too small.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 26*

Thanks Mike - I appreciate the info. Your advice confirms eveything I am hearing so far. Everyone says hold out for a 27 at the very least. You are also correct on the pricing up here in Canada. I have noticed prices in the US are better even with the exchange. I have been searching the web for a few weeks now keeping my eye open for C&C''s Perhaps I will take a look at a Pearson and a Tartan.

Thanks again.
Mike.


----------



## spud (Mar 23, 2000)

*C&C 26*

I own a 1977 C&C 26, it has more space above and below deck than the 27.


----------



## dianew (Nov 6, 2001)

*C&C 26*

I bought a ''77 C&C 26 in June 1997. Have been very pleased with my purchase. I looked at several boats in the 27 - 30 ft. range Catalinas, Pearsons and Ericsons and several others. This 26'' boat had a lot of space - 6'' standing headroom and 10'' beam. Have heard good things about the C&C 27 and have read that the 26'' wasn''t popular in its time but after owning the 26'' I''m not sure why - may have just gotten a bad rap - I haven''t heard any solid negative reasons. Some people hear something negative and jump on the bandwagon without having any information of their own. I noticed for example, that no one who wrote to you actually owned a C&C 26''.I have run into a few other C&C 26 owners here in and around Boston and one guy who races his with other C&C''s. The boat has very good speed both upwind and downwind. I repowered from a Vire gasoline to a Yanmar diesel and am also very happy with that choice. Overall - it''s a very comfortable boat for its size - still looks great - has held up very well over the years. Whatever you decide - good luck!


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

*C&C 26*

Join C&C Owners email group and post question. You will get a lot of info. Email is [email protected]

From my knowledge:
26 was beamy and thus had room below. Has good initial stability due to beam but pays for this in upwind performance.
C&C27 came in 4 and maybe 5 models. Mk I & 2 were early 70''s and a bit shorter than Mk III & IV. The Mk I & 2 had more initial stability. Mk III & IV have more sail area and are fabulous in light wind but a bit "tender" in higher breezes.

I think the 26 and the 27 models are comperable in price. 27 was more popular which should tell you something.

C&C 27 Mk III goes from 18,500 (very good price to about 25,000 Canadian. Mk I & II seem to be 15000 - 20000.

have fun!


----------

